# My Fursona: Raptros



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2012)

Name: Raptros
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Feral Western Dragon
Height: 14' (Feral), 5' 9'' (Anthro)
Weight: 4 Tonnes (Feral form), 9st (Anthro)

Appearance:

- Scales: Very dark blueish black.
- Markings: Lighter underbelly (see pics) /w plates
- Eye color: Green (like myself)
- Other features: Feathered type wings (like Saphira in the Eragon film - http://media.photobucket.com/image/saphira/brano636/Saphira.jpg?o=10. Saphira could also be used as a slight reference but a male version of her obviously).

Anthro form - Can be same as above (In fantasy setting), but most likely just leather jacket, jeans and t-shirt. Also a fan of the smart-casual look.

Behavior and Personality:

Skills: Intelligent, protective, adventurous/curious, telepathic, can talk
Weaknesses: Hardly trusts anyone, over protective of the ones he loves.
Likes: Flying, eating, sleeping,
Dislikes: People who ask stupid questions, poachers, people who destroy the environment,

History: I'll get round to writing it soon, it's quite long. It's about a war between dragons of different kinds of wings...

Clothing/Personal Style:

Picture(s): 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10826890/ - Feral icon

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11416983/ - Full body - (No underside plates)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8466409/ (Underside, flying) - Feral

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9710678/- Feral full colour.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9563017/ - Anthro icon.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10252143/ - Anthro full body

Goal:
Profession: Featherwing citizen, warrior and part time magician.
Personal quote:
Theme song: 'To the stars' from the film dragonheart.
Birthdate: 17th October
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Meat of course!
Favorite drink: Only drinks water.
Favorite location: The air, otherwise some kind of mountainous region
Favorite weather: Mild, not too hot and not too cold.
Favorite color: Blue (darker shade)

Least liked food: Vegatables, only in dire need would he even put one near his jaws.
Least liked location: Deserts.
Least liked weather: Torrential rain.
Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends: Kalmor, Lacos, Serdar (More about these when I write up the history).
Relations: Kalmor (Brother)
Enemies: Torlan
Significant other: Yes.
Orientation: Straight

As you can see this is not really finished yet even though i've had Raptros as my fursona for 4-5 years. It's just hard to remember everything. He is mostly based on myself (as I believe all fursonas should be based on the people that make them) but I have removed some things that wouldn't really fit in with a dragon. I'll probably finish this once I have written the full history but in the meantime I may add a few things here and there.

Thanks


----------



## Twinkles (Jun 27, 2012)

Doesn't trust anyone and was abandoned as a child- that's new. (Not.)


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2012)

Twinkles said:


> Doesn't trust anyone and was abandoned as a child- that's new. (Not.)



Make of it what you will. I haven't even posted the full history yet so... yeah. Wait till then.


----------



## Twinkles (Jun 27, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Make of it what you will. I haven't even posted the full history yet so... yeah. Wait till then.


 I'm not really saying it's a bad thing, it's just surprising how common it is.
I'll be waiting for the full history.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the name. 

The biography does need some work but it seems good so far with what you've got. Save it in a Word document and add any details that come to you later on.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 21, 2012)

I added lots of new things including pictures, friends, changed the history a little to skip the cliche start but still haven't written all of it yet. Thanks to PalanteanWriter for the art.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hm! He certainly seems like a unique individual. I imagine there's quite a dark back-story as to why he doesn't trust anyone. Can't wait to see what he actually looks like! =D


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Hm! He certainly seems like a unique individual. I imagine there's quite a dark back-story as to why he doesn't trust anyone. Can't wait to see what he actually looks like! =D


There are two images there for you to look at. Though I might get some that more accurately represent what he looks like (for example there is no colour in either of the current pictures). I'm too young to even get a paypal account so I'm either going to have to get them for free or enter a raffle/contest to get them.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

Its a good bio so far, but needs more info. But that`ll be added later I`m sure.


----------

